# Goose hunting Georgia



## Band hunter (Jul 14, 2013)

I was wanting to know y'all's input about goose and duck hunting in Georgia. I hear from some people tha Georgia isn't good for duck or goose hunting. Yes I know it's not like Arkansas but I have had great success shooting a lot of ducks and geese here in Georgia and even getting a handful of bands. How do you y'all feel about the waterfowl hunting here in Georgia.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jul 14, 2013)

if you work hard at it there is some good hunting! good luck!


----------



## Millcreekfarms (Jul 14, 2013)

Goose hunting would be good IF you could get permission to hunt the private fields they pile into. Most land around me is either leased or owned by the wealthy folks that dont want them shot


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 15, 2013)

Most of the goose hunting in Ga is because the DNR brought Geese back in to Georgia in 1978. I first read about it in GON. When the hunting started it was like gator hunting with out zones ( draw hunt). You could kill one goose a year and that was it.  Later the state opened it up to all hunters one goose per year and now we have a pretty good season. Geese are hunted all the way from the mountains to the salt water. Its like anything else in the state. It can be real good and it can be real bad. If you are from Arkansas do not expect anything close to what you are use to. In Georgia we have as many waterfowl hunters as we do waterfowl.  Georgia is still a great state to hunt in. I do love Georgia and Im from the Mississipi delta.


----------



## jandr1 (Jul 15, 2013)

ga is the only place i can kill canadians


----------



## Band hunter (Jul 15, 2013)

I moved here 3 years ago from Michigan. I'm use to hunting gig corn fields and Lake Erie. Everyone was telling me that it was bad around here. I've found out that it has been real good. Me and a couple friends ended up taking 161 geese last year. Thanks for everyone's input and if anyone is interested in going a couple times this year just let me know.


----------



## Wlrountree (Jul 15, 2013)

Killer I know you're the regional guy over here on the coast. If I wanted to try and get on a goose or two, do I just need to plan to go south a little? I live in Springfield but most of my hunting was done around my buddy's house in midway.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jul 15, 2013)

Need to shoot the geese off the golf courses


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 16, 2013)

*I have never seen a canadian*



jandr1 said:


> ga is the only place i can kill canadians


 I have seen allot of canadas


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 16, 2013)

*If you got some around  SpringField.*



Wlrountree said:


> Killer I know you're the regional guy over here on the coast. If I wanted to try and get on a goose or two, do I just need to plan to go south a little? I live in Springfield but most of my hunting was done around my buddy's house in midway.



I got the decoys.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 16, 2013)

*You know everybody thinks you are crazy.*



Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Need to shoot the geese off the golf courses


 But I will admitt if you could find a spot that would be the place to hunt. When I lived in Augusta I hunted one cove away from the golf course on the Carolina side.


----------



## jandr1 (Jul 16, 2013)

killer elite said:


> I have seen allot of canadas



we kill a good bit of speckled and snow geese in ms but very rarely canadians, might of killed 3 out there


----------



## Band hunter (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah. That's what I did in Michigan. We knew the golf corse owner so we hunted the golf corse and our farm. I've done pretty good with the big lakes in Georgia and private ponds in back yards.


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 16, 2013)

*Jandr*



jandr1 said:


> we kill a good bit of speckled and snow geese in ms but very rarely canadians, might of killed 3 out there



I am messing with you now. A canadian drives his car to Walt Disney world and a canada goose flys south for the winter.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 16, 2013)

jandr1 said:


> we kill a good bit of speckled and snow geese in ms but very rarely canadians, might of killed 3 out there



How old are you?


----------



## king killer delete (Jul 16, 2013)

*he killed them at*



Arrow3 said:


> How old are you?


disney world.


----------



## Dirtroadkid89 (Feb 1, 2014)

Band Hunter : Hey buddy I am heading to Georgia in june and lookin to do some serious goose killin. I have a bird pup in training. Might be ready for this coming season. Not sure though. I'm new to GA and wouldnt mind getting with you for a few hunts. I have all my decoys and even an extra gun or two if you need them.


----------



## MaccRigdon (Feb 12, 2014)

Band hunter said:


> I moved here 3 years ago from Michigan. I'm use to hunting gig corn fields and Lake Erie. Everyone was telling me that it was bad around here. I've found out that it has been real good. Me and a couple friends ended up taking 161 geese last year. Thanks for everyone's input and if anyone is interested in going a couple times this year just let me know.



Yea man I'm new out here from California, i only have about a half dozen of canada deeks, 15 or so snow deeks, and a half dozen of speck deeks. i do pretty well with my spec call (red bone) but am still pretty lousy with my canada call. but i am looking for some guys to hunt with while I'm out here if you'd like to get together and hunt let me know cuz i am dying to kill some waterfowl out here!!!


----------



## Dirtroadkid89 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey man, I just sent you a pm.


----------

